# since I fried 4 alpine type r



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Since I fried 4 alpine type r with the alpine mrx m240 I'm lookin into these Massive Audio Hippo 122. Any1 runnin these? Do you think I'll fry these? Any1 info wood be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

The problem wasn't the subs, it was how you used them. 

Set your gains properly, don't abuse the volume control, and don't use boost/EQ improperly and you should be able to run *any* sub off that amp without damage.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`ll echo that suggestion, problem is not in the amp nor subs but in how user was using them.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Jepalan said:


> The problem wasn't the subs, it was how you used them.
> 
> Set your gains properly, don't abuse the volume control, and don't use boost/EQ improperly and you should be able to run *any* sub off that amp without damage.


gain was only 1/2 way vol 1/2 way 55 hz


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> gain was only 1/2 way vol 1/2 way 55 hz


That means nothing. how many subs were connected at the same time in what configuration and in what box. you have to provide complete information.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> That means nothing. how many subs were connected at the same time in what configuration and in what box. you have to provide complete information.


Stock head unit 
I forget twat line out
Alpine mrx m240 1500w @ 4ohm 2400w @ 2ohm 1000w @1
Alpine swr 12d4 x2 1000w a piece
Optima red top 75-25 up front xs 680 2 ft from amp
Big 3
Stock alt dr44g
subthump ultra deep Maxx box
I Tryd runnin both subs in a parallel @ 4ohm but amp kept goin into protection mode so I ran both @ 1 ohm which workd great for bout 2-3 hrs then smoke. I watchd voltage n never got close to 11.5 mark. I'm jist now learning all this new stuff n got real bad adhd. Please kik me in the face


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

two dual 4Ohm VC in paralell would be 1 Ohm load. Your amp 
1,500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms (2,400 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms)
1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm 
Only possible way to run both subs at 4 Ohm is both subs wired paralell VC connected in series with second sub wired the same way. I`d probably run it that way. but you were saying that amp was going into protection wired that way or I`m missing something.
Then you wired all VC in parallel and that worked for a while until all VC get open?
what exactly smoked? If that the case I`d hold to that amp, quiet a workhorse you got there. 
Something doesn`t click.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what I think might happened is that you wired VC in reverse and they didn`t get enough airflow to get cooled before meltdown. Seen that before many times.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> two dual 4Ohm VC in paralell would be 1 Ohm load. Your amp
> 1,500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms (2,400 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms)
> 1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm
> Only possible way to run both subs at 4 Ohm is both subs wired paralell VC connected in series with second sub wired the same way. I`d probably run it that way. but you were saying that amp was going into protection wired that way or I`m missing something.
> ...


may bad 2x series 4ohm 2x parallel 1 ohm but the rest is correct. Dunno twat smoked but when shut down cood smell so I unbox Ted sub from box n bunch o smoke in there


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> what I think might happened is that you wired VC in reverse and they didn`t get enough airflow to get cooled before meltdown. Seen that before many times.


Wired everything red to red blk to blk and box supposed to be rated for type r. Voice coils red to red blk to blk on the 1ohm stage of it. Red to blk center coil and red to red blk to blk rest of it 4ohm


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

There is only two possible scenarios, VC wire incorrectly (most likely considering few hours working fine before meltdown) or you overpowered them.sealed box?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> There is only two possible scenarios, VC wire incorrectly (most likely considering few hours working fine before meltdown) or you overpowered them.sealed box?


yes seald box 1.13 cuft


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess my next dumbass move is gun b re cone the type r. Any pointers there?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> yes seald box 1.13 cuft


 Another reason to move away from small sealed box. 1cube for twoSWR-12D4 is too small, not enough movement to cool those voice coils, you can keep reconing and waste more money or build proper ported and never have that problem in future aside from better lower end and more output.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I guess my next dumbass move is gun b re cone the type r. Any pointers there?


 post need help reconing subs in appropriate section, few members here doing a great job for very reasonable charge. In some cases reconed sub worked better then original. I`ve got one reconed ARC from hurrication and that thing was/is wild beast.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Another reason to move away from small sealed box. 1cube for twoSWR-12D4 is too small, not enough movement to cool those voice coils, you can keep reconing and waste more money or build proper ported and never have that problem in future aside from better lower end and more output.


after further investigation I found that the box is 1.13 cuft per side. And the sub spec is 1.0 cuft. If vented needs to be bigger and the ultra deep Maxx takes up every inch under seat.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Link to box I'm using. 

99-06 GM Extended Cab Ultra Deep MAXX Dual 10/12 Downfire Box


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

1cube per woofer sounds about right. Check your wiring again, there must be mistake somewhere, unless you believe in ghosts frying your VCs. BTW if your maxed out bass boost on your amp power sending to subs can increase exponentially. 18 DB is a lot of boost, at that point your amp was making close to it capacity. that would explain why it was going into protect under 4 Ohm load. but at 1 Ohm load you exceeded VC capacity to dissipate heat before amp protection kicked in. no protection is perfect especially not designed for woofer protection. some time ago manufacturers stopped installing fuses on subs to make production cheaper and to sell more subs to inexperienced customers who love to fry them.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's sum pics of sheeeeeet.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

The sub amp is upside-down, that's the problem.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> The sub amp is upside-down, that's the problem.


lolololololololol hahaha hahaha I really needed that. 
I'm a engine, suspension, exhaust , kinda guy. I really thought it was red to red blk to blk and that's it. How fukn stupid I am. Kik me in face please


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> How fukn stupid I am. Kik me in face please


 Now that is easy to arrange, I have a few strong guys in DFW to do you that favor.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Now that is easy to arrange, I have a few strong guys in DFW to do you that favor.


afterwards can they help install right?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> afterwards can they help install right?


 Sure thing, double checking on you seems like a good idea.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Sure thing, double checking on you seems like a good idea.


I can double triple check but who no twat I did 5 mins ago. Need to try the meds use guys got up there


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol, I like where we're at in this thread.

OP, I suggest you just pause for a second and read how to set things up properly, but more importantly, _why_ you're setting those things that way. I agree it was just user error and you can prevent it in the future.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2 things.. 1, that amp is not rated to handle 1 ohm loads. 2, since it is wired to one ohm, im betting your getting a lot more power to it than whats printed on the box, which causes me to believe that your sending to much power to the subs. and from what you were saying in your thread from last night, it seemed like you did screw up wiring one way or another


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> 2 things.. 1, that amp is not rated to handle 1 ohm loads. 2, since it is wired to one ohm, im betting your getting a lot more power to it than whats printed on the box, which causes me to believe that your sending to much power to the subs. and from what you were saying in your thread from last night, it seemed like you did screw up wiring one way or another


My bad here's the spec book.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

I did read everything. Followed directions. Even had a buddy make sure red to red blk to blk. Checkd it with a fluke. I admit the first set was totally messed up wiring. But this set I took my meds n payd close attention


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so this amp can play at 1 ohm, but cuts power to about 40% of what it does at 2 ohms?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> so this amp can play at 1 ohm, but cuts power to about 40% of what it does at 2
> 
> 
> I understand the ? But have no answer. 1 wood think it shood be around 3000w


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> so this amp can play at 1 ohm, but cuts power to about 40% of what it does at 2 ohms?


According to manufacturer specification it does exactly that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> According to manufacturer specification it does exactly that.


thats pretty lame


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> thats pretty lame


 agreed, but imagine how fast OP would blow his subs if it were not.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> agreed, but imagine how fast OP would blow his subs if it were not.


blow? you meant melt? lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> blow? you meant melt? lol


 NOt sure what would happen first vc melt or jump out of the gap therefore blow. but outcome would be identical.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> NOt sure what would happen first vc melt or jump out of the gap therefore blow. but outcome would be identical.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

the first jl mono slash amps can do different loads but the power duz not go up...
phoenix gold XS series and the tantrum series can handle 2ohm mono according to the manual however it says they will run hotter and consume more amperage but not put out any more power.
my old Rockford stuff will run 2ohm mono but RF don't recommend it.
i have done it they got wayyyy hot and i thought they sounded distorted.
there is a reason the engineers rate them the way they do i kinda think they know better.
anyway i would have never ran that thing at 1ohm.
just because you car has a 8k redline do you run at 8k all the time??? i think not.
the light that burns twice as bright burns half as long.....


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Can some1 please direct me to the right page on how to set up and toon my amp? I've been reading for 4 hrs all over this site. I am kinda computer stupid tho.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, I have to ask.. do you not know how to spell or are you doing that on purpose?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Ok, I have to ask.. do you not know how to spell or are you doing that on purpose?


it's my shorthand text. Jist lazy n don't wanna spell everything out. That n I might have wires crosses n my head on the verge of meltdown. Slike my wife says I'm psycho n I keep telln her she the 1 that's crazy if she married me.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Watch "New subs in the HighHoe" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/MepS-pUuBBA

Little clip of twat the type rs did do b4 meltdown.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Watch "New subs in the HighHoe" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/MepS-pUuBBA
> 
> Little clip of twat the type rs did do b4 meltdown.


 I thought Subwoofers suppose to play music, no?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

To 98% of the population, it's just supposed to make loud noise


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> To 98% of the population, it's just supposed to make loud noise


when I was 10 my father told me that 95% of population mentally is not far from vegetables, I see he was a little too optimistic. 3% still balance on the edge. I do.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> when I was 10 my father told me that 95% of population mentally is not far from vegetables, I see he was a little too optimistic. 3% still balance on the edge. I do.


I may not be as educated as sum on the topic of audio but I bet my next paycheck that the 3% can't hang 1 day on the streets or in the field. Where u can live your life freely n incur experience far beyond twat little education n money can bring.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I thought Subwoofers suppose to play music, no?


Doors where closed. Obviously.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

U might b able to chevy me this but ull never get to hemi me that as long as 15 mins sux 15% more when u drive a ford.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> U might b able to chevy me this but ull never get to hemi me that as long as 15 mins sux 15% more when u drive a ford.


A little Chevy Silverado humor https://youtu.be/UfHtcUZXljw


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Hammer1 said:


> A little Chevy Silverado humor https://youtu.be/UfHtcUZXljw



That guy is my hero.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I may not be as educated as sum on the topic of audio but I bet my next paycheck that the 3% can't hang 1 day on the streets or in the field. Where u can live your life freely n incur experience far beyond twat little education n money can bring.


Don`t bet your paycheck against me, you`ll lose. 
Who said anything about education or lack of it? I didn`t.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> A little Chevy Silverado humor https://youtu.be/UfHtcUZXljw


THat was ****ing awesome



Fords
Only 
Runs
Downhill
Found On *******'s Driveway
too be fair I`ve had no hard problems with fords vehicles. out of the 4 I owned. 
Never owned Chevy though....


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Don`t bet your paycheck against me, you`ll lose.
> Who said anything about education or lack of it? I didn`t.



First u have to be intelligent to have any desire to be educated. Meet me on the south side of St. Louis in the streets for education I'll take that pay check.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> THat was ****ing awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must
Use
Strong
Tape
And
Never
Giveup


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> First u have to be intelligent to have any desire to be educated. Meet me on the south side of St. Louis in the streets for education I'll take that pay check.


 you sure it`s not backwards? 
maybe not, what do I know.... 
Dude, you funny. I spent 30 years of my life in Russia. How about we meet on the south side of Moscow, don`t forget your paycheck. Hope it will be enough to buy me a ticket back to Denver.
Just remembered my wife friend owns a convenience store on south side of St Louis, i`ve been there 10 years ago, nice and quiet ghetto in comparison. he was looking at me strange when I went for a walk early morning...


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

> Red to blk center coil and red to red blk to blk rest of it 4ohm


This isn't right.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> you sure it`s not backwards?
> maybe not, what do I know....
> Dude, you funny. I spent 30 years of my life in Russia. How about we meet on the south side of Moscow, don`t forget your paycheck. Hope it will be enough to buy me a ticket back to Denver.
> Just remembered my wife friend owns a convenience store on south side of St Louis, i`ve been there 10 years ago, nice and quiet ghetto in comparison. he was looking at me strange when I went for a walk early morning...


k nuff of comparing ball sizes. Let's keep it liberal. I no like being a bigger dik. We have gotten way off topic as it is.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

V 2the C said:


> This isn't right.


Enlighten me please. I'm lost


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> k nuff of comparing ball sizes. Let's keep it liberal. I no like being a bigger dik. We have gotten way off topic as it is.


 nuff is nuff.. I ain`t started. liberal it is. what is it we still in need to find out?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> nuff is nuff.. I ain`t started. liberal it is. what is it we still in need to find out?


The reason the subs blew and twat I can do to prevent it from happening again. I read up on amp tooning on sonics website but I'm sure knowledge from first hand experience wood be more vastly in depth then a basic article.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe your issue is probably a clipped signal. Find the highest volume your head unit produces clean signal at, then set your gain to that and bam bet you don't fry subs anymore.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> nuff is nuff.. I ain`t started. liberal it is. what is it we still in need to find out?


u may need to rethink your moscow opposition. 



The Most Violent Cities In The World - Business Insider


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

etroze said:


> I believe your issue is probably a clipped signal. Find the highest volume your head unit produces clean signal at, then set your gain to that and bam bet you don't fry subs anymore.


how will I no when to stop adding gain? I seriously thought if I had 2000w in speakers and only pushn 1000w-1500w outta amp that there was no way I cood blo sheeeeeet up. Boi was I wrong.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> u may need to rethink your moscow opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> The Most Violent Cities In The World - Business Insider


 Perhaps things changed since I left. That if you believe in what you read online.
They only counted homicides, people disappeared and probably murdered not in the list, mugging, carjacks..... one sides statistics won`t give you clear picture, people mostly not reporting small crimes as there is no point doing so as police won`t even take reports of such crimes. 
BTW St Louis din`t make homicide list in top 50 either.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Perhaps things changed since I left. That if you believe in what you read online.
> They only counted homicides, people disappeared and probably murdered not in the list, mugging, carjacks..... one sides statistics won`t give you clear picture, people mostly not reporting small crimes as there is no point doing so as police won`t even take reports of such crimes.
> BTW St Louis din`t make homicide list in top 50 either.



Can u read. #45. Lolololololololol. This is comical now. Excuses are like assholes everybody gots 1


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Can u read. #45. Lolololololololol. This is comical now. Excuses are like assholes everybody gots 1


 I read this 
US cities also made the list, led by Detroit at No. 24 and New Orleans at No. 26.
on that point I lost interest. So you reside in a ghetto of St Louis..... why won`t you move if you intelligent as you claim?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I read this
> US cities also made the list, led by Detroit at No. 24 and New Orleans at No. 26.
> on that point I lost interest. So you reside in a ghetto of St Louis..... why won`t you move if you intelligent as you claim?



You really can't read. Look a little to the left of this post you will see a box with my handle where I reside and so forth. Try real hard to read. I no u can do it. It snot that hard.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> You really can't read. Look a little to the left of this post you will see a box with my handle where I reside and so forth. Try real hard to read. I no u can do it. It snot that hard.


 Ever thought I simply don`t give a ****? well, i don`t. You can`t spell but I don`t tease your intelligence about that. I don`t give a **** as well. 
snot that hard was awesome.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Ever thought I simply don`t give a ****? well, i don`t. You can`t spell but I don`t tease your intelligence about that. I don`t give a **** as well.
> snot that hard was awesome.


Wowwwwwww. My bad your fault.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Get an oscope or a SMD dd1 clean signal is everything when you are dealing with tons of power.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Wowwwwwww. My bad your fault.


 Sure thing. enjoy yourself!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

am i the only one who cant take this guy even a slightly serious? every other sentence has me laughing. :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> am i the only one who cant take this guy even a slightly serious? ever other sentence has me laughing. :laugh:


 what you think?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> what you think?


twat do you think? lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

etroze said:


> Get an oscope or a SMD dd1 clean signal is everything when you are dealing with tons of power.


Does it come with "gain setup for idiots" guide?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Does it come with "gain setup for idiots" guide?


"Does it come with a dildo in my ass ?"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> "Does it come with a dildo in my ass ?"


you liking objects up your ass wont change how we help you... do a search on how to set gains and you will find one of the many helpful threads on the subject.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

etroze said:


> Get an oscope or a SMD dd1 clean signal is everything when you are dealing with tons of power.


Thank you for your response. This information will be dully noted.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> "Does it come with a dildo in my ass ?"


Sensitive all of a sudden? I`m sure we can collectively write one for you and someone in great DFW will satisfy your homosexual desires so you can stop asking for dildos.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> you liking objects up your ass wont change how we help you... do a search on how to set gains and you will find one of the many helpful threads on the subject.


Now that's funny. I have been reading but when it comes to oscope n other foreign terms I start to get confused. This is my first install.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> twat do you think? lol


 It`s entertaining.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Now that's funny. I have been reading but when it comes to oscope n other foreign terms I start to get confused. This is my first install.


no need for any expensive tools, or dildos


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> no need for any expensive tools, or dildos


 For some an oscilloscope is too much of a tool to be used without a dildo.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Sensitive all of a sudden? I`m sure we can collectively write one for you and someone in great DFW will satisfy your homosexual desires so you can stop asking for dildos.


Maybe we can all collectively pull the dildo outta your ass n stick in your mouth cuz the hole thred I've heard nothing but a bunch of bullsheeeeet cum out.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Brb. Found something way more interesting then reading about you 2 sharing a dildo. Fukn faggets.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Maybe we can all collectively pull the dildo outta your ass n stick in your mouth cuz the hole thred I've heard nothing but a bunch of bullsheeeeet cum out.


:laugh: You have to understand one thing in life it`s impossible to teach anything to someone who won`t listen, you are perfect example of that someone.

You can insult your teachers but at the end I don`t give a damn about you nor your melted subwoofers Perhaps You should pay someone who has a clue how **** works. much safer and less expensive approach. I bet there is somenone around your neighborhood who can set your gains correctly in 10 minutes and $15 DMM. For beer or for free. I would but that dildo makes me uncomfortable just a little. 
That and also I`m 100% sure you`ll get that gain screwed trying to get as much as possible noise out of your poor subs.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Any objections to this ?

Watch "How to Set Your Gains Using Ohms Law and a Basic Multimeter" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/bRzn1KCX2sQ


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Brb. Found something way more interesting then reading about you 2 sharing a dildo. Fukn faggets.


 please do, you nominated on entertainer of the week/ village idiot award.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> :laugh: You have to understand one thing in life it`s impossible to teach anything to someone who won`t listen, you are perfect example of that someone.
> 
> You can insult your teachers but at the end I don`t give a damn about you nor your melted subwoofers Perhaps You should pay someone who has a clue how **** works. much safer and less expensive approach. I bet there is somenone around your neighborhood who can set your gains correctly in 10 minutes and $15 DMM. For beer or for free. I would but that dildo makes me uncomfortable just a little.
> That and also I`m 100% sure you`ll get that gain screwed trying to get as much as possible noise out of your poor subs.


If it makes u uncomfortable take it outta ur ass and READ with it teach


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> If it makes u uncomfortable take it outta ur ass and READ with it teach


 **** giving advise on dildos.... perhaps you understand subject very well.
What i don`t ever gonna need is that your advise on anything even dildos.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Any objections to this ?
> 
> Watch "How to Set Your Gains Using Ohms Law and a Basic Multimeter" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/bRzn1KCX2sQ


To Ohm law? not from me. I`m glad you discovered science of search engine. 
If you don`t mind learning from Ford people


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> please do, you nominated on entertainer of the week/ village idiot award.


idk man, i think XSIV SPL takes that crown :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> idk man, i think XSIV SPL takes that crown :laugh:


 At that pace not for long.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> To Ohm law? not from me. I`m glad you discovered science of search engine.
> If you don`t mind learning from Ford people


Guess pos android won't download flash so I can't see the YouTube. Please link.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> please do, you nominated on entertainer of the week/ village idiot award.


and I bet your butthole at the local gay bar is the entertainer of the week / does it come with a dildo n my ass


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> and I bet your butthole at the local gay bar is the entertainer of the week / does it come with a dildo n my ass


You are ****ing hilarious. my vote is for you. why would you need a dildo in a gay bar, I figured you`d know.
BTW since you said please
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2INydXxnQ


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> You are ****ing hilarious. my vote is for you. why would you need a dildo in a gay bar, I figured you`d know.
> BTW since you said please
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2INydXxnQ


From twat I gather your kinda funny 2. Not haha funny. Please don't tell us more. 
BTW since you sit down to pee

That vid does make everything I've been reading make more sense. Thank you


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> From twat I gather your kinda funny 2. Not haha funny. Please don't tell us more.
> BTW since you sit down to pee
> 
> That vid does make everything I've been reading make more sense. Thank you


twat are you even trying to say?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> twat are you even trying to say?


Lolololololololol. Hell I dunno. Meds are wearing off. For reals serials. Twat happens when u can't pay attention for 1/2 sec.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Lolololololololol. Hell I dunno. Meds are wearing off. For reals serials. Twat happens when u can't pay attention for 1/2 sec.


visit your doctor asap. even when you said you took them they dont seem to be working properly.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> visit your doctor asap. even when you said you took them they dont seem to be working properly.


I second that motion, his attention span is one of a fly. he never answer to direct questions yet expect answers to his vaguely formulated. He obviously knows to much about dildos and peeing seating down but makes homosexual accusations to people honestly tried to raise his understanding of topic at hand. 
I don`t want to know his diagnosis and what meds he is taking but he should call his shrink asap.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> visit your doctor asap. even when you said you took them they dont seem to be working properly.


I don't like the drugs but the drugs like me


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I don't like the drugs but the drugs like me


I can tell. Here is a good read for youhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/135721-%2A%2Astupidest-thing-anyone-has-said-you-audio-wise-%2A%2A-83.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I can tell. Here is a good read for youhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/135721-%2A%2Astupidest-thing-anyone-has-said-you-audio-wise-%2A%2A-83.html


i think you meant to link this whole thread into that thread..


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I second that motion, his attention span is one of a fly. he never answer to direct questions yet expect answers to his vaguely formulated. He obviously knows to much about dildos and peeing seating down but makes homosexual accusations to people honestly tried to raise his understanding of topic at hand.
> I don`t want to know his diagnosis and what meds he is taking but he should call his shrink asap.


Least I can "read" 
my doc n my shrink wood still assure me that you are jist a hemiroid waiting to get fukd.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> i think you meant to link this whole thread into that thread..


 benefit of the doubt at first, but it seems it will find it`s way without me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Least I can "read"
> my doc n my shrink wood still assure me that you are jist a hemiroid waiting to get fukd.


at this point, im convinced your spelling like you dropped out in the third grade on purpose


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Least I can "read"
> my doc n my shrink wood still assure me that you are jist a hemiroid waiting to get fukd.


See perfect example of attention deficit not every writing deserved to be read, you most definitely can`t write nor spell.
It`s hemorrhoid and ****ing is not how it treated. 
I didn`t know affordable care act covering shrinks. see I learned something from that conversation. Obamacare is not too bad after all. 

Come on come up with something else funny Highhoeboi.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> at this point, im convinced your spelling like you dropped out in the third grade on purpose


 Street education of south side St Louis. not public school. Boi is a genius, he can survive most violent US City, must be tough. What do you know Boy from New York.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> benefit of the doubt at first, but it seems it will find it`s way without me.


Really isn't that good of a thred. Considering we all started somewhere. Er1 4 gets how they fukd up back in 1989


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Really isn't that good of a thred. Considering we all started somewhere. Er1 4 gets how they fukd up back in 1989


yeah, but we didnt start of acting the way you are to the people who were trying to help you. now we just dont really give a **** and this is just for entertainment


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> at this point, im convinced your spelling like you dropped out in the third grade on purpose


And at this point it is noticeable that spelling is important to you. Are you the spell check police?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> And at this point it is noticeable that spelling is important to you. Are you the spell check police?


no. its just funny that you think what is spelled "twat" :laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> yeah, but we didnt start of acting the way you are to the people who were trying to help you. now we just dont really give a **** and this is just for entertainment


You don't think I realized that along time ago.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> You don't think I realized that along time ago.


i have no damn clue


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> i have no damn clue


and that how entertainment dies.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> See perfect example of attention deficit not every writing deserved to be read, you most definitely can`t write nor spell.
> It`s hemorrhoid and ****ing is not how it treated.
> I didn`t know affordable care act covering shrinks. see I learned something from that conversation. Obamacare is not too bad after all.
> 
> Come on come up with something else funny Highhoeboi.


HEMI roid. You can definitely tell you drive a ford cuz u slooooooo. Then it's real American to talk about the leader of your country like that or did you convert to KYGelly Russian.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> i have no damn clue


Around 1/2 way thru page 1 I realized that No1 really want to help. They jist wanted to throw out a bunch of **** I had no fukn clue about. So basically I have to become a semi expert at audio to even ask a logical question to any1 on this site. And tryn to fully understand all this new information is not going to happen in a couple hours. I definitely have a good understanding of a starting point so far. I toll er1 in beginning I seriously thought it was red to red ect. I had no clue.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> HEMI roid. You can definitely tell you drive a ford cuz u slooooooo. Then it's real American to talk about the leader of your country like that or did you convert to KYGelly Russian.


You waited an hour to call me slow?:laugh: So now I have to be able to interpret your misspelled words as jokes. no I don`t drive Ford nor chevy, not until americans will start making decent cars again. 
Secondly show me where I said anything inappropriate about president? I could but I didn`t. You found insult where it was none. 
It seems all your not funny jokes around ****ing supplies, talk with your shrink about it. There clearly fixation needed to be addressed.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> *Around 1/2 way thru page 1 I realized that No1 really want to help. They jist wanted to throw out a bunch of **** I had no fukn clue about.* So basically I have to become a semi expert at audio to even ask a logical question to any1 on this site. And tryn to fully understand all this new information is not going to happen in a couple hours. I definitely have a good understanding of a starting point so far. I toll er1 in beginning I seriously thought it was red to red ect. I had no clue.


there is your problem. we cant help you if you dont want to truly help yourself. we cant spoon feed the whole thing


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Around 1/2 way thru page 1 I realized that No1 really want to help. They jist wanted to throw out a bunch of **** I had no fukn clue about. So basically I have to become a semi expert at audio to even ask a logical question to any1 on this site. And tryn to fully understand all this new information is not going to happen in a couple hours. I definitely have a good understanding of a starting point so far. I toll er1 in beginning I seriously thought it was red to red ect. I had no clue.


 What was the first question I asked you? You demonstrated your arrogance said you wired them correctly. smart ass approach will get you ****ed up, as boi with your background must know. 
To get answer you have to question correctly , or simply put just answer exactly what asked, no one here need your interpretation. direct answer to direct question. as soon as you started deviating from that the rest can get ugly real quick. read your answers before or immediately after you posted, do they make sense to you in conjunction with question?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> may bad 2x series 4ohm 2x parallel 1 ohm but the rest is correct. Dunno twat smoked but when shut down cood smell so I unbox Ted sub from box n bunch o smoke in there


I corrected my mistake of the parallel and stated that what I put in the last post was correct as far as this is how I startd amp protect wire 1ohm smoke bla bla. Your interpretation of correct flew into left field to start with on your own.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> What was the first question I asked you? You demonstrated your arrogance said you wired them correctly. smart ass approach will get you ****ed up, as boi with your background must know.
> To get answer you have to question correctly , or simply put just answer exactly what asked, no one here need your interpretation. direct answer to direct question. as soon as you started deviating from that the rest can get ugly real quick. read your answers before or immediately after you posted, do they make sense to you in conjunction with question?


If you can completely understand how to read and interpret English this should not be a delima.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I corrected my mistake of the parallel and stated that what I put in the last post was correct as far as this is how I startd amp protect wire 1ohm smoke bla bla. Your interpretation of correct flew into left field to start with on your own.


 Noted. but my suggestion stays. pay attention to pairs question answer, often reply has multiple question, answering all of them is required if you expect meaningful answer.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> there is your problem. we cant help you if you dont want to truly help yourself. we cant spoon feed the whole thing


I truly was tryn to help myself when I joind this site and startd this thread. Or I cood of said fuk it and took it 2 audio shop but I wood rather have the satisfaction of doing something myself.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> If you can completely understand how to read and interpret English this should not be a delima.


 I bet you never reach my limited English level by the way you post. 
Delima means dilemma of you hide another word in there?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Where is Bret? Another one like the dyma 12 sub blending we had 2 days ago


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Where is Bret? Another one like the dyma 12 sub blending we had 2 days ago


go check out the "let out the smoke" thread


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I bet you never reach my limited English level by the way you post.
> Delima means dilemma of you hide another word in there?


Ok spell check police.


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't read the entire thread so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned. I have the same subs and one thing I noticed right away is how stiff the the suspension is and how long they take to loosen up. I'm talking a year of everyday use.
What this means is while they are brand new, they will reach their thermal limits long before their rated spec and even before rated xmax. I've had mine installed for almost two years now and they're still getting better and louder. 
What I'm driving at is if you put anywhere near 2000 watts to the pair and they were brand new, you could toast them quite easily and rather quickly. When I first installed mine, I made them smoke a little with what I guesstimate to be around 1500-1600 watts.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I bet you never reach my limited English level by the way you post.
> Delima means dilemma of you hide another word in there?


I agree with you.



HighHoeSilverado said:


> Ok spell check police.


It's not a spell check issue anymore. It's your writing skills that are just awful. I started reading the thread yesterday and I couldn't get past the fist page based on your communication skills alone.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

moparman1 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned. I have the same subs and one thing I noticed right away is how stiff the the suspension is and how long they take to loosen up. I'm talking a year of everyday use.
> What this means is while they are brand new, they will reach their thermal limits long before their rated spec and even before rated xmax. I've had mine installed for almost two years now and they're still getting better and louder.
> What I'm driving at is if you put anywhere near 2000 watts to the pair and they were brand new, you could toast them quite easily and rather quickly. When I first installed mine, I made them smoke a little with what I guesstimate to be around 1500-1600 watts.


finally good info from first hand experience.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

jb4674 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a spell check issue anymore. It's your writing skills that are just awful. I started reading the thread yesterday and I couldn't get past the fist page based on your communication skills alone.


So u can read. Good for u


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

moparman1 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned. I have the same subs and one thing I noticed right away is how stiff the the suspension is and how long they take to loosen up. I'm talking a year of everyday use.
> What this means is while they are brand new, they will reach their thermal limits long before their rated spec and even before rated xmax. I've had mine installed for almost two years now and they're still getting better and louder.
> What I'm driving at is if you put anywhere near 2000 watts to the pair and they were brand new, you could toast them quite easily and rather quickly. When I first installed mine, I made them smoke a little with what I guesstimate to be around 1500-1600 watts.


Best post in whole thred. I think we all learnt sumthin.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Best post in whole thred. I think we all learnt sumthin.


That the original specs of the sub have have changed after being rode hard?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Tryn to learn use guys like a good neighbor a Chevy is there. I have bla bla hemi so person come help.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Come on over to my neck of the woods and check out pmcb. It's popn this morning.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> That the original specs of the sub have have changed after being rode hard?


Let them be, believing in nonsense that brand new stiff suspension killing subs is all he has left.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Tryn to learn use guys like a good neighbor a Chevy is there. I have bla bla hemi so person come help.


 Example of Great language skills, right here.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Example of Great language skills, right here.


We already no twat chew gots to say for uself.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned yet that there's no way this isn't a troll...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> We already no twat chew gots to say for uself.





mikey7182 said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned yet that there's no way this isn't a troll...


 Highwhore, it that you?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Highwhore, it that you?


Quit puttn nasty ass pics of ur husband on here.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Quit puttn nasty ass pics of ur husband on here.


 I don`t remember us married. I love pretty ppl not some hideous beast u r.
or may b dis is u?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I don`t remember us married. I love pretty ppl not some hideous beast u r.
> or may b dis is u?


Is that twat u wake up to every morning. I can see why u wanna be the bigger dik.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Is that twat u wake up to every morning. I can see why u wanna be the bigger dik.


 my girl looks more like this, pretty isn`t she?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> my girl looks more like this, pretty isn`t she?


Lolololololololol. Hahaha hahaha. Here we go again. I'm glad you are as entertaining as I


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Lolololololololol. Hahaha hahaha. Here we go again. I'm glad you are as entertaining as I


 I simply feed the troll, you doing entertaining by itself.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Stayd at the Warwick in lodo last October. I frequent Broomfield often. I'll stop by next time check u shop out. Real talk


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

How has this gone on for 7 pages? lol


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


>


I say the snawzberries taste like snawzberries. This is not car ramrod farva


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Stayd at the Warwick in lodo last October. I frequent Broomfield often. I'll stop by next time check u shop out. Real talk


can`t wait. don`t forget your paycheck.
Edit: on second thought if you talk the way you write don`t.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I simply feed the troll, you doing entertaining by itself.


Feedn u husband has nothing to do with entertainment


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> can`t wait. don`t forget your paycheck.


I won't. I no u need money for a new dildo


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Initiating a troll by telling the internet you blew 4 Type Arrrrghs through illiterate posts is like Rufie sex: it's a sure thing.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I won't. I no u need money for a new dildo


 seriously brother, you need help, you fixation on dildos is so obvious.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


> Initiating a troll by telling the internet you blew 4 Type Arrrrghs through illiterate posts is like Rufie sex: it's a sure thing.


but don't miss spell anything. We got spell check police that can't read


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> but don't miss spell anything. We got spell check police that can't read


If spelling was your only problem i`m sure it would fly just fine.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> How has this gone on for 7 pages? lol


 Easy, he started it for a post count so he can sell shiit here. watch out for like new alpine subs.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

7 members and 22 guests watching this thread right this moment, hoeboi wake up, you going to lose your audience if you slow like dat.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Going down hill. 5 members and 9 guests! lol


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> 7 members and 22 guests watching this thread right this moment, hoeboi wake up, you going to lose your audience if you slow like dat.


Have to move some stock. Brb. Easiest $637 I made in a min.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Going down hill. 5 members and 9 guests! lol


He must be playing with his new toy from post 157.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Have to move some stock. Brb. Easiest $637 I made in a min.


 that stock?Nice payout for cowboy in 1 minute
did they pay you also for ****ing that pretty cow on the right? don`t forget her number it`s right there on her ear.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> He must be playing with his new toy from post 157.


No I'm making money unlike u who has all the time in the world to degrade his business and name


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> No I'm making money unlike u who has all the time in the world to degrade his business and name


 Fool and his money soon parted... I hope you make them faster then you melt subs.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> No I'm making money unlike u who has all the time in the world to degrade his business and name


 you reached your classifieds post count. Congratulations!


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Fool and his money soon parted... I hope you make them faster then you melt subs.


I guess ur broke as a joke then


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I guess ur broke as a joke then


 look who is talking.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> look who is talking.....:laugh::laugh:


U must b lookn in u wallet. I prolly made more in the couple hrs playn stock market then u do all week. Sorry you aren't smart nuff n have to work everyday.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

keep telling yourself that , it`s important what you believe in.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I prolly made more in the couple hrs playn stock market then u do all week.


Do you largely trade in penny stocks? Does you stock broker work for a Boiler Room / Wolf on Wall Street type of operation?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> U must b lookn in u wallet. I prolly made more in the couple hrs playn stock market then u do all week. Sorry you aren't smart nuff n have to work everyday.


You got it backwards idiot, I`m smart enough not to have to work everyday.:laugh: Now stop calling your welfare check stock market. 
besides how do you know I`m not working, ever heard of multitasking?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Do you largely trade in penny stocks? Does you stock broker work for a Boiler Room / Wolf on Wall Street type of operation?


Largely no but yes I have I have a diverse portfolio. Try n toll chew guys to get in on pmcb this morning which is trading around $0.16. It hit 100mda yesterday when I bought in at the gap. Dividends and options is where most of my income comes from.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> You got it backwards idiot, I`m smart enough not to have to work everyday.:laugh: Now stop calling your welfare check stock market.
> besides how do you know I`m not working, ever heard of multitasking?


If u so smart y u no have a positive portfolio.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> that stock?Nice payout for cowboy in 1 minute
> did they pay you also for ****ing that pretty cow on the right? don`t forget her number it`s right there on her ear.


Is that where u get ur paycheck? Fukn cattle. Sik fukr least u cood have sum decency and give em the reach around


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> If u so smart y u no have a positive portfolio.


 And you know that how exactly?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Is that where u get ur paycheck? Fukn cattle. Sik fukr least u cood have sum decency and give em the reach around


 After you mentioned stock that is the only stock I can see you trading.
No scratch that, you too dumb to be a cowboi.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> After you mentioned stock that is the only stock I can see you trading. And you know that how exactly? No scratch that, you too dumb to be a cowboi.


I no you don't because u have no clue twat 100mda or rsi line or any of that sheeeeeet jist like I didn't no hoe to toon amp. Diff is I'm learning how to toon while u still sit there on u dead ass wondering if u smart nuff to trade.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sqnut said:


> Do you largely trade in penny stocks? Does you stock broker work for a Boiler Room / Wolf on Wall Street type of operation?


 PharmaCyte Biotech stock he mentioned exactly that unless he got spam email saying you are about to make millions...... then of course we`ll hear about new Billionaire soon


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I no you don't because u have no clue twat 100mda or rsi line or any of that sheeeeeet jist like I didn't no hoe to toon amp. Diff is I'm learning how to toon while u still sit there on u dead ass wondering if u smart nuff to trade.


 And u no dat i don`t no that how exactly? You call pathetic 600 bucks trading a successful day, you`d make more money hoarding life stock.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> PharmaCyte Biotech stock he mentioned exactly that unless he got spam email saying you are about to make millions...... then of course we`ll hear about new Billionaire soon


Not quite. If u think u gun make millions more power to you. Do sum more dd on pmcb. Go look thru my old post on that board and tell me I ain't doin sumthin right. Six flags is another good 1 to watch. Coca cola dividends and options is where the real $$$ is at.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> And u no dat i don`t no that how exactly? You call pathetic 600 bucks trading a successful day, you`d make more money hoarding life stock.


Ur pathetic shop prolly no make $600 in a week. If u no so much bout trading please enlighten me.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Not quite. If u think u gun make millions more power to you. Do sum more dd on pmcb. Go look thru my old post on that board and tell me I ain't doin sumthin right. Six flags is another good 1 to watch. Coca cola dividends and options is where the real $$$ is at.


 You don`t have old posts you joined site couple month back and started trolling.... last thing i`d ever take from you is money advise.
show me a prove that you can manage your own portfolio successfully.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Ur pathetic shop prolly no make $600 in a week. If u no so much bout trading please enlighten me.


Who ever said anything about having a shop? 
even if I had a shop u think u have rights to talk down to shop owners who makes honest 600 a week? So you welfare sucking scam is better then honest car audio installer.......


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

I show u mine now sho me urs.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> I like turtles.


Sorry but I don't think u r turtlely enuff for r turtle turtle club.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Who ever said anything about having a shop?
> even if I had a shop u think u have rights to talk down to shop owners who makes honest 600 a week? So you welfare sucking scam is better then honest car audio installer.......


I no who I'm talkn to do u? Or are that fukn stupid u still haven't fingerd it out. The only welfare around here is ur medical bill from gettn that dildo removed from ur ass.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I show u mine now sho me urs.


 I can`t see anything, r u trading on your iphone?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I no who I'm talkn to do u? Or are that fukn stupid u still haven't fingerd it out. The only welfare around here is ur medical bill from gettn that dildo removed from ur ass.


 for the last 5 hours it`s only two of us talking, imbecile.

Which one? It was delivered to you in post 157? what did you do with it is not my business.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I can`t see anything, r u trading on your iphone?


Maybe that's y u can't read is cuz u can't see.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Maybe that's y u can't read is cuz u can't see.


My bad. I see twat chew mean.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Ehhh. Fuk it I can make out coke cola. $142k n sum change if u really need to no. Which uncle sam will get bout 32% of


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol okay stop man... your giving a really bad rep for us Texas guys... For the record my 3 year old can spell better than you. He is also better with a phone haha

Guys I promise, Our Texas schools are better than this.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> My bad. I see twat chew mean.


 you do? thats refreshing, retard.you don`t no how to post proper sized screenshot. yes it`s my fault.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

YukonXL04 said:


> Lol okay stop man... your giving a really bad rep for us Texas guys... For the record my 3 year old can spell better than you. He is also better with a phone haha
> 
> Guys I promise, Our Texas schools are better than this.


No1 said I'm from Texas. I jist reside here. Nice weather. Schools here count football as a their #1 subject. How is that any better.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank god, hopefully your not going to be permanent resident...

We don't need your stupidity rubbing off on other locals.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Lol okay stop man... your giving a really bad rep for us Texas guys... For the record my 3 year old can spell better than you. He is also better with a phone haha
> 
> Guys I promise, Our Texas schools are better than this.


You missed most important part of this clown education it`s ain`t no texas public schools it`s streets of St Louis. 
I no many texans, never met one so stupid.mostly honest hard working people. My exGF worked at american airlines in DFW. Don`t tell him to stop, he is about to teach us how to trade on stock market. and he can afford 4 new type arrrrrrrrrr subs on profit from today`s trading. he run out of VCs at melting competition.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> You missed most important part of this clown education it`s ain`t no texas public schools it`s streets of St Louis.
> I no many texans, never met one so stupid.mostly honest hard working people. My exGF worked at american airlines in DFW. Don`t tell him to stop, he is about to teach us how to trade on stock market. and he can afford 4 new type arrrrrrrrrr subs on profit from today`s trading. he run out of VCs at melting competition.


Aww Hellz yuh! I need to get me sum them


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Aww Hellz yuh! I need to get me sum them


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> No1 said I'm from Texas. I jist reside here. Nice weather. Schools here count football as a their #1 subject. How is that any better.


Football! yay! Go Cowbois!


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dem burned type arrrr's be da **** homie. dem aint even out yet! I got da hook up!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Dem burned type arrrr's be da **** homie. dem aint even out yet! I got da hook up!


 4 he fukd was out for a while. model # somewhere on first page if you can find it.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> 4 he fukd was out for a while. model # somewhere on first page if you can find it.


Lol I was imagining his for sale ad


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)




----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> You missed most important part of this clown education it`s ain`t no texas public schools it`s streets of St Louis.
> I no many texans, never met one so stupid.mostly honest hard working people. My exGF worked at american airlines in DFW. Don`t tell him to stop, he is about to teach us how to trade on stock market. and he can afford 4 new type arrrrrrrrrr subs on profit from today`s trading. he run out of VCs at melting competition.



Hey dumbass gun get hippos 122. First post of the hole thred. And u shood feel at home with another person that can't read. Texas wood fall into the oil spill if oklahoma didn't suk so much.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


>


But I need sum freakn golf shoes


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

crackinhedz said:


>


U kidding right? He just got enough posts to list in classifieds and Im getting to 5000 club on this thread alone.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

YukonXL04 said:


> Dem burned type arrrr's be da **** homie. dem aint even out yet! I got da hook up!


Sound jist like you egotistical , half wit , broke back, cowgirls people u call Texans. State logo Git er dun.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Sound jist like you egotistical , half wit , broke back, cowgirls people u call Texans. State logo Git er dun.


So you reside in n the place you hate and call yourself intelligent successful person? Sure sounds like it.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> So you reside in n the place you hate and call yourself intelligent successful person? Sure sounds like it.


Who said hate? Do u need help reading again? Nice weather, beautiful well kept lakes, and of coarse everything is bigger and better in texas except for their deer , fish, trees ,and what they call hills.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Sound jist like you egotistical , half wit , broke back, cowgirls people u call Texans. State logo Git er dun.





HighHoeSilverado said:


> Who said hate? Do u need help reading again? Nice weather, beautiful well kept lakes, and of coarse everything is bigger and better in texas except for their deer , fish, trees ,and what they call hills.


 who said, you did. if you hate texas so much you should move to another hot state, AL or AZ sounds good?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> U kidding right? He just got enough posts to list in classifieds and Im getting to 5000 club on this thread alone.


True dat.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> who said, you did. if you hate texas so much you should move to another hot state, AL or AZ sounds good?


Im good with that. :beerchug:

You sure you don't want him up there in CO?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Sound jist like you egotistical , half wit , broke back


Where you from again? So we know which state can be stereotyped like this?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Where you from again? So we know which state can be stereotyped like this?


St louis Missouri


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Im good with that. :beerchug:
> 
> You sure you don't want him up there in CO?


Im sure


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Everything is bigger in texas, look at that dildo he ordered......


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Everything is bigger in texas, look at that dildo he ordered......


Oh I saw, think he worked out free shipping on that one?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

YukonXL04 said:


> Oh I saw, think he worked out free shipping on that one?


 deeply discounted I hope. his life stock job ****ing cows not enough to feel butthole that deep he tried himself at stock market.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't move to AZ.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> deeply discounted I hope. his life stock job ****ing cows not enough to feel butthole that deep he tried himself at stock market.


deeply discounted... get it?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikey7182 said:


> Don't move to AZ.


What u don't need financial advisor?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> deeply discounted... get it?


 I doubt it:laugh::laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Damnnnnnnnn. I leave for couple mins n every1 circle Jerkin to the left and slappn ass to the right


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't read the thread, but if you fried 4 subs you need to take it to a pro next time.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

The ///Man said:


> I didn't read the thread, but if you fried 4 subs you need to take it to a pro next time.


Oh how your missing out! lol


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

The ///Man said:


> I didn't read the thread, but if you fried 4 subs you need to take it to a pro next time.


Your prolly right. I jist wanted the satisfaction of doing it myself and I don't like other people ripping my truck apart.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Your prolly right. I jist wanted the satisfaction of doing it myself and I don't like other people ripping my truck apart.


Satisfied?:laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Satisfied?:laugh:


Real talk. Dun with subs for today onto door speaks. Wood it be OK to install my door speaker with the stock bose system? 
Speaks : spr 60 -c 6.5" with 1 " tweet 110 rms and sps 406 4x6" with 45rms


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Real talk. Dun with subs for today onto door speaks. Wood it be OK to install my door speaker with the stock bose system?
> Speaks : spr 60 -c 6.5" with 1 " tweet 110 rms and sps 406 4x6" with 45rms


 Stay away from the truck,seriously. better pay a pro.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Stay away from the truck,seriously. better pay a pro.


I'm guessing you don't no?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

No, he's right. Take it to someone who knows what they're doing


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> No, he's right. Take it to someone who knows what they're doing


Or you guys can teach me the correct way and I'll buy beer and pizza


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Or you guys can teach me the correct way and I'll buy beer and pizza


yeah let me get right on that after how this thread went..


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

You guys teach me I'll use proper English and spelling and still buy pizza and beer.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

still no. i dont want to be involved in any part of your truck burning to the ground


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> yeah let me get right on that after how this thread went..


We all know I was talking out of my ass. It was all a joke and it probably went too far. I really am a nice guy and willing to learn.


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Satisfied?:laugh:


I don't care who ya are. Das funny right there.?


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Or you guys can teach me the correct way and I'll buy beer and pizza



Basic Car Audio Electronics

happy reading. Ill take the beer and pizza now.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

maggie-g said:


> Basic Car Audio Electronics
> 
> happy reading. Ill take the beer and pizza now.


It is waiting in the fridge. C'mon over


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> still no. i dont want to be involved in any part of your truck burning to the ground


 u & me both.....


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> u & me both.....


But you're my new best friend. You're my only friend come to think about it. Buddy ol pal ol friend of mine


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Im not surprised. Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Im not surprised. Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> It is waiting in the fridge. C'mon over


Pizza in the fridge? Dats no pizza. From you id prolly accept gift card to pizza place as apologies 4 b a dik.
Go online buy one send me the number.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I might have missed it in all this gibberish, but where did you get the signal from? The stock Bose sub? Through an loc? If so the stock signal is eq'ed for the Bose sub, and probably isn't all that appropriate for the new subs. could be part of the problem?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

capea4 said:


> I might have missed it in all this gibberish, but where did you get the signal from? The stock Bose sub? Through an loc? If so the stock signal is eq'ed for the Bose sub, and probably isn't all that appropriate for the new subs. could be part of the problem?


 agreed.
See why it`s important to provide complete information we asking for?
Not for our amusement.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

capea4 said:


> I might have missed it in all this gibberish, but where did you get the signal from? The stock Bose sub? Through an loc? If so the stock signal is eq'ed for the Bose sub, and probably isn't all that appropriate for the new subs. could be part of the problem?


Yes it is the stock head unit with a line out converter. Thank you for your input


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Stock head unit
> I forget twat line out
> Alpine mrx m240 1500w @ 4ohm 2400w @ 2ohm 1000w @1
> Alpine swr 12d4 x2 1000w a piece
> ...



Repost


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes sir I saw that, but you don't tell what speaker wires you attached the loc to. If it was the sub, then I'll bet my paycheck :smug:that there is SOME sort of factory processing done to it, and that isn't being corrected for in your aftermarket signal chain. Any crossover, equalization and time alainment tuned precisely for the stock sub is then reamlified by your alpine amp and being reproduced by your subs. Bose does some funky ****, especially with their "subs" .while that tuning males their speaker and enclosure do what they want it to do, "it's not the droids you are looking for"


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

> I Tryd runnin both subs in a parallel @ 4ohm but amp kept goin into protection mode so I ran both @ 1 ohm which workd great


 You can not make this **** up, this is great. Best thread ever, pin it.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Needed a good laugh this morning


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

For all u chevy lovers


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> For all u chevy lovers


 Is that Chevy marketing department trying to improve their brand name?
better be next to ***** than originated in French hotel room as wallpaper ornament.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Is that Chevy marketing department trying to improve their brand name?
> better be next to ***** than originated in French hotel room as wallpaper ornament.


Made you smile


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Made you smile


 I`d rather associate brand name with maxi pads instead of what retards from marketing department doing right now. whoever came up with idea that indirect comparison with luxury brands of non GM origin will sell more cars is day dreaming. 
Must be same people who pushing Buick into younger buyers.yeah right. :laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I`d rather associate brand name with maxi pads instead of what retards from marketing department doing right now. whoever came up with idea that indirect comparison with luxury brands of non GM origin will sell more cars is day dreaming.
> Must be same people who pushing Buick into younger buyers.yeah right. :laugh:


yea ever since the bail out from the government gm has had a hard time keeping up. I think they should've did away with Buick and kept Pontiac.

Dodge is on top of their game now with the new 700hp hellcat


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm trying to start a check list. 
1 install new Ive w530 head unit to eliminate loc
2 make sure everything flat on EQ turn vol all way up and back off couple notches
3 need test disk
4 check volts coming outta rca
5 do the math to set gain
6 still don't no how to play with hpf lpf boost without oscope
7 double check sub wiring b4 hook up

This is all jist a start. Please reply with everything I'm missing


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m glad you finally started making sense. 
in the mean time forget about hp lp filters.
you tune system flat out first. 
To double check wiring on subs easiest way is to get 9volt battery, correctly wired subs should move in the same direction. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIMHGkxw72o


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

VICTOR!!!!!! I checked the 2nd set of subs with multi ohm meter and batree. Both passed the test with flying colors. Holding 3.8 ohms on all 4 vc. 9v made movement with no buzz or scratching sound. YEAAAAAAAAA. So why was there smoke? 1st set 1 was fried for sure.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Could still have melted the glue


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Could still have melted the glue


VC Enamel you mean?


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

If you're serious about fixing the issue and really want to learn see if there is someone semi local who can help you or at least has an oscope or smd dd. I'm not a huge fan of the DMM method, but it should at least get you in the ballpark. Search for clipped AC signals to get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Could still have melted the glue


Is this bad?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Souldrop said:


> If you're serious about fixing the issue and really want to learn see if there is someone semi local who can help you or at least has an oscope or smd dd. I'm not a huge fan of the DMM method, but it should at least get you in the ballpark. Search for clipped AC signals to get a better idea of what's going on.


The local shop jist wants to install and won't give up any info.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

Hmm I hate shops like that. Although in their defense they may be trying to protect their market. You can always make a new thread and see if there is anyone local willing to help. You may have to drive a bit, but still cheaper than new equipment and/or shop install. 

Worst case scenario do research and learn as much as possible through text and/or vids. You're not trying to learn sophisticated electrical theory, but instead enough to know how to properly treat your equipment and save money and headaches. There is plenty of material out there that can convey the main concepts; I personally wouldn't trust most forum posts as incorrect information has a way of self replicating through ignorance, but occasionally you have knowledgeable people who are trying to help and have the know how to do so. From the little I've read of this thread no one has tried to steer you wrong yet although it seemed to take detour.

For the record I've put my F250 through hell and back and it's been a tank! Although I want to meet some of the engineers so I can ask them WTF they were thinking with the placement of some things....silly engineers....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> The local shop jist wants to install and won't give up any info.


 Would you blame them? Some things better leave untold.


----------



## moparman1 (Jan 16, 2014)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Is this bad?


It all depends just how hot they got. Like I said earlier in this thread, I smoked mine when they were new and that was two years ago... They're still going strong.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Will any of these oscopes work

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291249179915&alt=web

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221772976118&alt=web

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=351404697874&alt=web


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Or what is the best less expensive oscope that chew guys wood recommend? I jist don't want to spend bunch o $$$ on a tool I will only use once.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

I use the 2nd one you listed to set gains. Works out ok.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Or what is the best less expensive oscope that chew guys wood recommend? I jist don't want to spend bunch o $$$ on a tool I will only use once.


Why once, once you have professional tool you can make a buck setting up others or at least your friends for a beer or two. or set it up inside of the truck to impress girls with your electronics skills. Not a bad investment.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I would not believe a scope purchase to be substantiated by gain settings, I would at least attempt to learn how to operate it as a troubleshooting tool, and get the extra use from it that would make the expense justified.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh yeah. I added couple letters to box. Twat use guys think? Pic kinda sux but chew get idea


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like it looks cool.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

So I'm reading along about oscopes n how to use em. Then I came across this. 

Watch "SMD Distortion Detector DD-1 Vs Oscilloscope - 2% Distortion @ 1khz" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/np0lpIiSesU

Some1 please explain.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

The DD-1 can be more easily read in regards to finding distortion than an o-scope. An o-scope displays a waveform. In 99% of setups the difference in distortion from setting gains with an o-scope vs a DD-1 will be infinitesimal. An o-scope is a powerful tool that you can use for a myriad of different purposes. The DD-1 is only applicable to detecting distortion in a waveform. Considering you are skeptical of buying an o-scope I don't fully understand you bringing up a more specialized tool. An O-scope works great if that's what you are worried about. DD-1 is more idiot proof and can work great, but it's definitely in Meade's best interest to promote products he has a share in over traditional tools.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm get this 1. Any objections? Is there sumthin better in this price range?


Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121425453515&alt=web


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Sps 406s installed yesterday. Waitn on oscope to hook up. Shood I tape up those holes?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Sps 406s installed yesterday. Waitn on oscope to hook up. Shood I tape up those holes?


yes get a few sheets of sound deadening material and make that whole area dead and sealed.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> yes get a few sheets of sound deadening material and make that whole area dead and sealed.


So yeah. Sound deadening material. Wood you laugh if I said I was gunna try wood flooring underlayment?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Elastilon, Strong 3.281 ft. Wide x 32.81 ft. Long Self Adhesive Hardwood Floor Install System covering 107.64 sq. ft., Strong at The Home Depot - Mobile
Elastilon, Strong 3.281 ft. Wide x 32.81 ft. Long Self Adhesive Hardwood Floor Install System covering 107.64 sq. ft., Strong at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

ThermoQuiet 100 sq. ft. 4 ft. x 25 ft. Thermal-Acoustic Flooring Underlayment, TQ100B35 at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> So yeah. Sound deadening material. Wood you laugh if I said I was gunna try wood flooring underlayment?


i would just buy somethign like this.

NVX SDDK12 4-Door Kit, 12 Sq Ft Sound Dampening (4 12"x36" Pieces)


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> i would just buy somethign like this.
> 
> NVX SDDK12 4-Door Kit, 12 Sq Ft Sound Dampening (4 12"x36" Pieces)


That's twat I'm talkn bout. $50 for 12 sqft = $4.16 ft. Insanely overpriced. We can get some underlayment for $0.32 ft. I was really thinkn if I glue a rubber a foam and a composite sheet together it wood still be cheaper then $4.16 ft. 

I found the self adhesive rubber for $150 for 107 sqft = $1.40 ft


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> ThermoQuiet 100 sq. ft. 4 ft. x 25 ft. Thermal-Acoustic Flooring Underlayment, TQ100B35 at The Home Depot - Mobile


I found 100 ft^2 of this in my garage yesterday... I'd also be pretty interested if anybody has used this before as well.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

EcoHawk said:


> I found 100 ft^2 of this in my garage yesterday... I'd also be pretty interested if anybody has used this before as well.


It might not have the specs of dynomat or any of that other junk but let's be real. For a 1/4 of the price I bet it works more than half as good. Hell maybe even better.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> It might not have the specs of dynomat or any of that other junk but let's be real. For a 1/4 of the price I bet it works more than half as good. Hell maybe even better.


Or maybe not at all:laugh:


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> Or maybe not at all:laugh:


I wood be interested in a real comparison. I'll be the guinea pig and get the underlayment. How to compare I dunno tho.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I wood be interested in a real comparison. I'll be the guinea pig and get the underlayment. How to compare I dunno tho.


lots of people have tried other products not designed to work in cars and have found it ineffective, and a PIA to deal with. Underlayment is designed as a cushion to prevent the flooring from hitting the sub floor, and add a moisture barrier. I am not sure how that will do anything to keep the metal in a door frame from resonating. But yeah i agree its alot cheaper to buy


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

reduced impact noise with a IIC rating as high as 62 and STC 54*reduces sound transmission Provides acoustical sound control Sound ratings - STC 66 I lIC 68 and delta 20Reflective FOIL middle layer*

Were couple things that caught my eye.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> lots of people have tried other products not designed to work in cars and have found it ineffective, and a PIA to deal with. Underlayment is designed as a cushion to prevent the flooring from hitting the sub floor, and add a moisture barrier. I am not sure how that will do anything to keep the metal in a door frame from resonating. But yeah i agree its alot cheaper to buy


The one I have is called "Quietwalk" and is supposed to reduce noise above and below the floor... 

Having said that, I've got 64 ft^3 of db-3, quiet a bit of ultratouch denim insulation, and plan on ordering more 100mil CLD, so using the underlayment isn't at the top of my list of things to do.

But I did randomly find it in the corner of my garage, and therefore it is "free."


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

These steps.

Install new deck. (remove neg battery terminal first)

make sure wiring is right

put sub amp gain at minimum

volume 75% max

download 100hz test tone here

Realm of Excursion

only play the subs

slowly turn up the gain until the tone changes a bit. It will sound a little different. Thats clipping. Lower the gain until it sounds like it did before the slight change.

The lowpass the subs at 80hz and highpass the fronts/rears at 80 hz.

Any bass boost used will **** up the gain settings so if you use heavy boost it will cause the amps to clip esp at 18db of boost so, turn the boost to the level you usually have it on, download the boost frequency test tone (55hz i believe you said), Use that instead of 100hz. slowly turn up till it sounds a little different then lower till it doesnt.

Thats it. Go easy on bass boost

Or go to a pro as the cost of 4 subs and still confused > professional install


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> These steps.
> 
> Install new deck. (remove neg battery terminal first)
> 
> ...



How does the rux knob work into this. Will it add boost or control the boost that's added at amp?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

the rux knob just lowers the level, doesnt boost it. So put it near max when setting it. Its just an attenuator to fine tune between songs not a bass boost


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

So I did test the rca from loc and it reads 6.5. I thought it only supposed to be 5. No matter now that I'm changing but was still interesting


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

change deck and and run rcas and everything will work out better as long as the wiring is fine and you dont go crazy on the boost. If the subs sound like theyre distorting, lower it.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Set lpf on sub to 80hz subsonic at 20 hz boost at +6 then ran 0 db 50 hz signal and dmm at 77.1. 
Front speaks hpf 80hz boost at +9 then ran 0 db 1000hz and dmm at 20.0
Back speaks hpf 80hz boost at +6 then ran 0 db 1000hz and dmm at 12.1

Everything sounds ok but a life of Pantera and thrash metal has made distortion sound normal to me. 

Does this all sound right???


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turn that damn boost off


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> turn that damn boost off


Damn alpine all crystal clear ,higher then highs , ear bleeding style with hardly any mid range and absolutely no lows. Gave the front component 6.5 +9 boost and only little difference from +3. Back 4x6 only 45w n cood tell boost at +9 but nothing at +6 so I left it there. Subs sound softer then my pioneers so took it easy after +3 to +6 but took it easy. Mofos still do quarter flip but not near as bad so I figure cood go lot more but tryn to stay safe. Funny thing is I call bout 10 shops round here n nun of em had an oscope. Half of em say they toon by ear. Rest of em dmm.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Damn alpine all crystal clear ,higher then highs , ear bleeding style with hardly any mid range and absolutely no lows. Gave the front component 6.5 +9 boost and only little difference from +3. Back 4x6 only 45w n cood tell boost at +9 but nothing at +6 so I left it there. Subs sound softer then my pioneers so took it easy after +3 to +6 but took it easy. Mofos still do quarter flip but not near as bad so I figure cood go lot more but tryn to stay safe. Funny thing is I call bout 10 shops round here n nun of em had an oscope. Half of em say they toon by ear. Rest of em dmm.


turn that bass boost **** off


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> turn that bass boost **** off


Sheeeeeet that's 2 of you now. Fuk now I gotta go pull the fukn back seat back out 4 the 86th time. I did the dmm with the boost already on if that makes any difference.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turn it off, set your gains, leave it off


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

I really do wanna thank er1 that helpd. Use guys have a funny way of teaching but after a month of reading I now see that my little system is jist the tip of the audio iceberg. REALLY FO REALS CEREAL THANK USE GUYS


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> I really do wanna thank er1 that helpd. Use guys have a funny way of teaching but after a month of reading I now see that my little system is jist the tip of the audio iceberg. REALLY FO REALS CEREAL THANK USE GUYS


we dont have a funny way.. you do lol


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's sum pics of almost final installation since I have to get back seat out again. Used the flooring underlayment I posted and super big difference over I guess stock. Need to put sum under headliner. Suprisingly box is 8" deep mounting and seat still folds down and locks. 1.13cu per chamber. Had custom HHS SILVERADO logo. HighHoeSilverado away!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Sheeeeeet that's 2 of you now. Fuk now I gotta go pull the fukn back seat back out 4 the 86th time. I did the dmm with the boost already on if that makes any difference.


leave your back seat out until you get it set correctly.

bass boost is a bandaid...it means something is not set up properly. Could be crossovers...could be gains...could be phase. But no way you should you need all of that stuff boosted to make it sound good.

I tell everyone to make it sound as best as possible with boost set to flat...and touch those things LAST if at all.

also try setting your highest freq driver with a DMM...and do all the others with your ears. 99% of the time you will end up with better sound that way.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Now that I turnt boost off on everything is it ok to mess with equalizer on head unit to get sum bass back?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HighHoeSilverado said:


> Now that I turnt boost off on everything is it ok to mess with equalizer on head unit to get sum bass back?


you can, but you shouldnt really be boosting anything, let alone booting it to +9


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

All boost off subsonic still 20 hz. Gun raise bass on equalizer little bit.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Noticed sub setting on head unit has hz setting. Shood this be set at 50 hz also or 80


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Quick question. If I run 2 s vc 4ohm to a mono block it wood be 2ohm at amp. Do I dmm ohms law at 4ohm or 2ohm?


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Twat No1 wanna help no mo. If I hook 2 svc 4 ohm to a mono block. Which wood b at a 2ohm in parallel. Do I dmm ohms law it at 2 or 4 ohm???


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holy ****...


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> holy ****...


High SkizeR. I'm guessing my question is holy fukn stupid. 


I'm not worthy


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

no. if i wasnt from the internet generation i would (or wood..?) have no idea what your trying to say.


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Wood the ohms law be volts= (square root of) sub rms x 2 ohms or 4ohms

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutch...nter/car/subwoofer_wiring/2SVC_4-ohm_mono.jpg


----------



## HighHoeSilverado (Jan 11, 2015)

Wanna say thanx to er1 that got me thru this. My fukn alpine sounds amazing. Clear as sheeeeeet. I get outta truck n feels like I've been at concert. Ears ring still feel bass in my chest. Use guys rock. Thank you thank you.


----------

